# Moving Adult Guinea Hens



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

Due to an unbelievable number of snakes on the property recently, I would like to buy some adult guinea hens. Someone told me they will not stay here because they did not grow up here, even if I pen them for a month before turning them loose. Is this true?

What do you think is the oldest age I could buy guineas and have them stick around?


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

We started with adult birds & I kept them penned up about 4 wks before allowing any of them to leave the pen. I let one single bird out at a time. Each afternoon I would let a single bird out for a few hours, then after a wk I let 2 birds out 3 birds out etc. Since they are flocking birds they will stay very close to their flock while learning there are great things outside their pen (like grasshoppers, yum). 
During the time I had them penned they became accustomed to me shaking a treat container & using a vocal call. 
Within 2 months of bringing the guineas to our property they free ranges daily & came into their coop at dusk when I called them offering treats (corn or scratch).


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Ditto. I started with all adult guineas and did much the same as jcatblum. Didn't have a problem with them straying too far or returning. I would not hesitate to start with adults.


----------



## Cindy in PA (May 13, 2002)

I started with adults also & trained them with the treats for 3 months before I let them out. They came in at night except for the odd straggler once in awhile that had to be herded. These ones were used to sleeping in trees at their first place.


----------



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

I cant thank you enough for your ideas! Shaking a treat container, and letting them out a few at a time to adjust are brilliant suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I left mine locked up for about a month, No issues, they come in every night at dusk.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't you ever heard the saying, "You buy guineas for your neighbors." They aren't usually a bird that sees a coup as their home.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> Haven't you ever heard the saying, "You buy guineas for your neighbors." They aren't usually a bird that sees a coup as their home.


Agree, especially after they lay a nest of eggs somewhere and want to set. We've been able to train guineas to the coop for a little while but eventually they all go wild here. Which we don't really mind.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I will never buy adults again. Anyt ime I had keets, they never left my yard. The few times I had adults, they wandered upwards of a half mile. Not such a bad thing if you live in the deep country but i live on a busy busy road and I would never do it again...


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

I have had mine for 7 years and they love to sleep in their coop. If they start a nest I break it up before they set on it ; which is generally about 15 to 20 eggs. They are a lot of fun and eat ticks.


----------

